# Madison In Ribberfest Aug. 19th & 20th



## gene111 (Aug 14, 2011)

anaul kcbs & backyard contest in madison in aug. 19th & 20th  lots of music too featured attraction is Buddy Guy! Anyone else gone be there competening or just enjoying?


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Aug 14, 2011)

Wish I lived closer. Buddy Guy is one of favorite blues men.


----------

